# Contacting Aristo-Craft



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

(It is with great trepedation that I dare mention this company lest this thread turn into further rants about anything else connected with yada yada yada........)

I have reason to want to contact someone who can help me find some parts related to the Aristo-Craft RDC-3. My attempt today to contact the "Aristo-Craft company" got me a web page that seemed to date back to 2011, superimposed over an Error 404 page.

I recall, months ago, there were suggestions regarding phone numbers that would put me in contact with Navin or someone else who knows about parts availability. If anyone can pass along some current information about contacting them, I'd sure appreciate it.

JackM

And fer golly sakes, please don't turn this thread into yada yada yada.

(It looks like there should be commas between yadas.)


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Last I heard was to try and contact Navin through the Revolution site.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think Navin may be using the Crest Company name, he got the Electronics and NeXtGen got the track and unsold stock.

John


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Never thought of Revolution but it led me to a phone number at Crest-electronics.net. 

Ooops - "Navin...got the Electronics and NeXtGen got the track and unsold stock". Guess I go looking for NeXtGen.com.

Thanks for the help guys.

JackM


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Navin is the one who was supposed to be doing repairs until parts run out.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Paul - I'm not looking for repairs; I want some obscure parts.

John - What is NeXtGen? I did a search and got mostly a healthcare organization. Also some Amtrak future plans, and an MLS thread from 2011 about touch-screen control of our trains, etc. 

JackM


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It's a crap business/domain name for marketing purposes. That's why you can't find it.

http://polksgenerationext.com/

Andrew


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Navin does have some parts available.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Boy, I never would've figured out that website name ever. Didn't take me long to go thru everything, but now I have two phone numbers which I'll attempt to get to this afternoon or tomorrow.

I will report back if I learn anything new, much less find what I'm looking for*. I am not optimistic. Thanks for all the help.

JackM

* So I'm a dreamer. I'm looking for those paper-thin formed seats from the RDC-3. I have an RDC-1 which, of course, has no seats. Having pulled out the ghostly white window material, I'd like to put in some passengers, but first they need something to sit on. Without "those paper-thin formed seats from the RDC-3", I'll have for build some rudimentary seating. Tedious job, at best.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Even Spock has difficulties.










Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> It's a crap business/domain name for marketing purposes. That's why you can't find it.
> 
> http://polksgenerationext.com/
> 
> Andrew


combining two letters into one can make things more difficult to find.
"generationext" is not "generation next"..Its "generatio next" or "generation ext" 

although google has no problem with it..so its probably not a big deal really.
google polks generation next and it comes right up..

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I better tell Spock about Google then. LOL

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe we need a section on manufacturers and dealer links?

Greg


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jack,
If you can't find the 'real' thing, then maybe you can resin cast some seats!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

If only I had the time to even look into such a thing, much less doin' it. Wanna sell me a couple dozen of 'em? (A buck apiece?)

JackM

Man, that's a beyooodi!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,
Have you seen this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ART-31300-A...154767?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27e787b38f
Could be a possibility.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Or ya could just buy a whole used car fer a $ 100.oo...

Better value..

;-)


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk,
Then you would end up with a passenger car with no seats!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And ...I could buy the car for parts!!!!

LOL!!!!!

Looking fer scrap parts cars.....

Thx - D


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There are smaller figures who could stand in the windows. Seats aren't all that visible.

Chuck

FROM10'


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm running my RDCs with clear windows so empty seats are fairly visible. I'm not sure standing figures would look right, especially that guy with the coat over his arm that's in every bunch of people I ever bought.

JackM


----------

